# Normale Beta oder Riesenchaos?



## Jehova (8. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom gestrigen Start der Open Beta von Warhammer Online? 

Meine Betaerfahrungen sind überschaubar, was meint ihr? 
Stresstest oder Fehlstart??


----------



## Elfnarzo (8. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom gestrigen Start der Open Beta von Warhammer Online?
> 
> Meine Betaerfahrungen sind überschaubar, was meint ihr?
> Stresstest oder Fehlstart??



Antwortmöglichkeit 3:
Unnötiger Spamthread


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom gestrigen Start der Open Beta von Warhammer Online?
> 
> Meine Betaerfahrungen sind überschaubar, was meint ihr?
> Stresstest oder Fehlstart??



Diese "Open Beta" war kein "Fehlstart" weil es noch eine Beta ist! Was soll an einer Beta schon "normal" laufen? Gibt es da eine Richtlinie?

Ich finde diese Umfrage auch als überflüssig und verleitet zum "super Spam".....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Also bis auf die Registrierung ist doch alles super ...außer dass jetzt die Server down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Wenn das am 14. September nicht passiert, also ab dem Tag, an dem ich wirklich bezahle fürs Spiel, ist alles in Ordnung.
Gestern das war die Generalprobe für GOA für den wirklichen Release.


----------



## Reliq (8. September 2008)

Richtig, die Server laufen ja eigentlich stabil und recht laagfrei..das einzige was ist, ist das problem mit der CD-Key eingabe und Account erstellung.
Aber das ist was ganz normales wie ich finde, was erwartet ihr denn bei so einem hohen andran und wenn hunderte oder gar tausende gleichzeitig ihren key eingeben wollen?


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn das am 14. September nicht passiert, also ab dem Tag, an dem ich wirklich bezahle fürs Spiel, ist alles in Ordnung.
> Gestern das war die Generalprobe für GOA für den wirklichen Release.



Ich glaub am 15. ist es schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renega (8. September 2008)

Alles wird Gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

Ich würde das sehr wohl als Fehlstart sehen.
Nicht für das Spiel, aber für Goa. Sie haben aus den ganzen Jahren, in denen Sie DaoC gehostet haben rein gar nichts gelernt.

Warum man sich, trotz der häufigen Probleme mit DaoC, erneut für Goa als Hoster entschieden hat ist mir eh ein Rätsel. Aber warscheinlich ist es die übliche Begrüngung, "Das war schon immer so".

Ich freue mich schon auf den headstart und das erscheinen jedes einzelnen Addons in der Zukunft. Never Play on a Patchday.


----------



## Holdem (8. September 2008)

Lies dir die Meldungen auf der Hp von WAR durch.

Die BETA läuft normal.

Nur die Website und die damit verbundene Registrierung für konto und das einlösen der Beta-Keys ist derzeit überlastet.

Also ganz ruhig.

ich hatte heute auch endlich meine bestätigungs Mail im Postkasten.

Und sie haben ja auch gesagt das sie während der Wartung alle alle vorhandenen Registrieungen durchwinken und die Mails raus schicken.

ich warte jetzt noch darauf der der Login auf der HP wieder funzt und ich meinen Key regen kann.


So das wars.

*Kaffeeanalleverteil*

MFG


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

Ich empfinde es als Riesenchaos. 
Es geht um eine Beta von WAR nicht um einen Alpha Test der Accountverwaltung.
Sie geben ja auch selber zu das es Blödsinn war am Tag des Betastarts eine neue Accounterwaltung online zu bringen, insbesondere da es ein Sonntag ist. Die 6 Tage Beta von WAR betrachte ich auch nicht als Beta im Sinne von "es sollen Fehler gefunden werden", dazu ist das einfach viel zu kurz und Zeitnah am Headstart, sondern es ist eine reine Marketing Aktion.

Viele sehen jetzt ihre vor behalte gegen GOA bestätigt und die Chance hier von Anfang deutlich zu machen das alles besser wird als bei DAoC ist vertan. 

Irgendwelche Rückschlüsse daraus auf die Qualität des Spieles selber zu ziehen ist natürlich großer Blödsinn, aber einen Eindruck was uns an Service und Kompetenz im Umfeld des Spiels erwartet konnte jetzt jeder gewinnen.


----------



## kaldorei (8. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Also bis auf die Registrierung ist doch alles super ...außer dass jetzt die Server down sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, nix geht mehr auf der WAR-Seite z. Zt., weder Login noch Registrierung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

kaldorei schrieb:


> Stimmt, nix geht mehr auf der WAR-Seite z. Zt., weder Login noch Registrierung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Login geht...wenn man der Anleitung folgt
Registrierung weiß ich nicht


----------



## Holdem (8. September 2008)

Es ist keinen BETA im normalen Sinne.

Es ist ein verdammter Stresstest.

Und was glaubst du wird passieren wenn WAR Live geht? 

Mal vom Headstart abgeshen wird ein grossteil der Leute wohl tagsüber das Game kaufen und auch installen und reggen.

Ich für meinen Teil warte damit 2 - 4 Wochen nach Start des Games.

hab bei allen Spiuelen so gemacht und nie probs gehabt damit.


----------



## Gulasch80 (8. September 2008)

Holdem schrieb:


> Lies dir die Meldungen auf der Hp von WAR durch.
> 
> Die BETA läuft normal.
> 
> ...



Ist nicht ganz wahr was du da behauptest, wenn man bedenkt das nur 500 spieler pro Fraktion auf jedem server spielen.

Ist schon traurig, aber das war/ist das totale riesenchaos.


----------



## Tidra-on (8. September 2008)

Definitiv Chaos. Und dazu noch selbst herbeigeführtes. Das ist auch nicht mit "Is ne Beta" zu entschuldigen. Wer 100.000 Keys rausgibt, dazu um sein Spiel einen solchen Hype erzeugt, der darf nein muss damit rechnen, gerade wenn man Registartur, Keyeingabe etc. an einem Tag durchprügeln will (dann auch noch ein Sonntag), das sich auch dementsprechend viele Leute anmelden wollen. Lapidare Entschuldigungen ala "Damit haben wir nicht gerechnet" lässt doch ernsthaft am Sachverstand der Zuständigen zweifeln.

Zusätzlich frag ich wo der Stress in nem Stresstest für Server liegt, wenn man nur schubweise gerade mal bisher 1000 Leute pro Server drauf lässt. Das die Server lagfrei laufen ist ja bei den bisher geringen Userzahlen wohl das mindeste. 

Knapp 22 Stunden nach agekündigter Registratur/Keyeingabe Erstmöglichkeit, steht immer noch alles. Da hilft auch kein Schönreden mehr. Wie das zum Release klappen soll, wo sie nicht mal annähernd schätzen können wie gross der Ansturm sein wird, ist mir ein Rätsel, wenn man es nicht schafft bei einer von vornherein bekannten Zahl an Usern.


----------



## Tidra-on (8. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Login geht...wenn man der Anleitung folgt
> Registrierung weiß ich nicht



Registrierung ist zur Zeit nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

ja es ist eine beta, aber das spiel sollte gestestet werden, nicht die webserver, für sowas brauch man keine spieler, sowas übernimmt bei guten firmen software! ich fang nicht erst gut 2 wochen vor release an, meine accountdatenbank mal zu testen, sowas erledigt man eigentlich weit im vorraus! hier hat goa versagt, und mythic, indem sie sich wieder auf so einen unfähigen partner eingelassen haben!


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

Holdem schrieb:


> Es ist keinen BETA im normalen Sinne.
> 
> Es ist ein verdammter Stresstest.
> 
> ...



Stresstest von was?
Geplant war wohl auch einer von Warhammer online, daraus wurde einer fast ausschließlich für die Accountverwaltung. Da dieser Test so schlecht verlief bzw. als komplett gescheitert betrachtet werden muss würde sich daraus ergeben das man verschieben muss zumindest die Accountverwaltung, Warhammer kann man auch nicht wie geplant releasen da der WAR Stresstest aufgrund der Probleme mit der Accountverwaltung nicht wie geplant ablaufen konnte und nachgeholt werden muss. Wenn ihr schon alle von Testphasen und Testprozessen redet wundert es mich das hier keiner die Konsequenzen ziehen will die sich aus fehlgeschlagenen Test ergeben ,)

Beim normalen Start gibt es übrigens eine ganz andere Verteilung, CE Vorbesteller Headstart, SE vorbesteller Headstart und dann der normale Start dienen doch gerade dazu das ganze zu entzerren und nicht wie gestern alles konzentriert an einem für fast alle freien Tag zu bündeln.


----------



## Bazou (8. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Rückschlüsse daraus auf die Qualität des Spieles selber zu ziehen ist natürlich großer Blödsinn, aber einen Eindruck was uns an Service und Kompetenz im Umfeld des Spiels erwartet konnte jetzt jeder gewinnen.



Jeder ist gut


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

man jeder macht ne umfrage auf.... langsam nerft es daran ändert sich auch nichts an der OB
lieber choas in der beta als am Headstart


----------



## Chunthoor (8. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Riesenchaos.
> Es geht um eine Beta von WAR nicht um einen Alpha Test der Accountverwaltung.
> Sie geben ja auch selber zu das es Blödsinn war am Tag des Betastarts eine neue Accounterwaltung online zu bringen, insbesondere da es ein Sonntag ist. Die 6 Tage Beta von WAR betrachte ich auch nicht als Beta im Sinne von "es sollen Fehler gefunden werden", dazu ist das einfach viel zu kurz und Zeitnah am Headstart, sondern es ist eine reine Marketing Aktion.
> 
> ...






Tidra-on schrieb:


> Definitiv Chaos. Und dazu noch selbst herbeigeführtes. Das ist auch nicht mit "Is ne Beta" zu entschuldigen. Wer 100.000 Keys rausgibt, dazu um sein Spiel einen solchen Hype erzeugt, der darf nein muss damit rechnen, gerade wenn man Registartur, Keyeingabe etc. an einem Tag durchprügeln will (dann auch noch ein Sonntag), das sich auch dementsprechend viele Leute anmelden wollen. Lapidare Entschuldigungen ala "Damit haben wir nicht gerechnet" lässt doch ernsthaft am Sachverstand der Zuständigen zweifeln.
> 
> Zusätzlich frag ich wo der Stress in nem Stresstest für Server liegt, wenn man nur schubweise gerade mal bisher 1000 Leute pro Server drauf lässt. Das die Server lagfrei laufen ist ja bei den bisher geringen Userzahlen wohl das mindeste.
> 
> Knapp 22 Stunden nach agekündigter Registratur/Keyeingabe Erstmöglichkeit, steht immer noch alles. Da hilft auch kein Schönreden mehr. Wie das zum Release klappen soll, wo sie nicht mal annähernd schätzen können wie gross der Ansturm sein wird, ist mir ein Rätsel, wenn man es nicht schafft bei einer von vornherein bekannten Zahl an Usern.


Besser als ihr hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können. Was sich GOA mit dieser absolut sinnlosen Aktion geleistet hat war definitv ein riesen Chaos. Aber hey ... da das Chaos ja der Urbestandteil des Warhammer Universums ist ... hätten wir es da nicht ale kommen sehen müssen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist es indessen egal wann ich anfange und mir das Spiel mal anschauen kann, denn wenn in zwei Wochen allles richtig läuft wird kaum noch einer über die 414 reden ... wenn allerdings dann noch Probleme auftreten sehe ich schwarz dafür, daß sich WAR zu einem konkurenzfähigen Spiel mausert.
Aber wie man so schön sagt ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen einen schönen Wochenstart ...


----------



## Skela (8. September 2008)

Für mich klar Chaos. Wir sind eine Woche vor Release des Spieles, da sollte das ganze schon so aufgesetzt sein das es eigentlich, weitgehend, reibungslos funktioniert.

Und wenn es ein Stresstest für die Registrierung etc. hätte sein sollen, dann hätte man wenigstens 
- vorher das auch so kommunizieren sollen
- diesen Stresstest von der eigentlichen Beta abkoppeln sollen

Will heißen, warum nicht die Beta-Key-Eingabe schon vor einer Woche freischalten bevor die Server on gehen? Dann hätte man eine gemütliche Woche Zeit gehabt alle damit verbundenen Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen ohne den ganzen Leuten das Gefühl zu geben sie verpassen jetzt was.

Aber wenn die das eigentliche Spiel dann letztlich gut hinbekommen ist all der Ärger und Frust schnell wieder vergessen - aber viele Fehler würde ich mir an deren Stelle jetzt nicht mehr erlauben.


----------



## Chilbert (8. September 2008)

Da muss man nichts schön reden, das ganze ist ein Desaster.

Aber man musste ja noch 50000+ Keys verteilen, ich komme mir eigentlich als CE Vorbesteller verarscht vor.

Wenn man dann am Sonntag beginnt eine Kundenverwaltung hochzuziehen zeugt dass sehr von Qualität, "Respekt" lol

Gestern konnte ich in 14 Stunden doch einmal den Key eingeben^^ --> Key ist abgelaufen --> Das ist das hinterletzte.

Kurz und Knapp:

GOA ist immer noch das Letzte und mache mir auch wenig Hoffnung das Heute was geht.

Der CEO von GOA gehört geteert und gefedert und seine Entschuldigungen kann er dort hin schieben wo die Sonne nicht scheint!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darviel (8. September 2008)

Leider endete alles in einem Chaos...

Man muss es schon als Frechheit und fast schon "Dummheit" bezeichnen, dass sie gestern, am OB-Beginn, den Stresstest ausgeführt haben. Es war damit zu rechnen dass der Server in die Knie geht.
Solche Probleme hätte es wirklich nicht gegeben, wenn sie den Test ein paar Tage vorgezogen haben.

Zumindest habe sie zugegeben dass es (äußerst milde ausgedrückt) "keine gute Idee" war denn Test erst gestern abzuhalten.


Naja, mann kann es nun mal nicht mehr ändern. Sie haben es leider versaut und uns einen Tag in der OB gestohlen. Mal sehen wieviele noch folgen werden.


MfG


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Würde sagen wir müssen einfach hoffen, dass es zum richtigen Start besser laufen wird.


----------



## Yamii (8. September 2008)

Ich seh das relativ gelassen, es ist die Open Beta, der Zeit für Stress Tests.

Ich meine Hallo? Für was soll ne Open Beta sonst gut sein.
Außerdem funzen die Gameserver relativ gut, nur die Account Registrierung nicht und die wird später mal am wenigstens Stress machen.


----------



## Palanteus (8. September 2008)

Hiho,

geben doch selbst zu das es ein Riesenchaos ist und der Betreiber mit so viel Stress selbst nicht gerechnet hat, und dem werde ich in der Umfrage nicht widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Der Start der OB war mehr als peinlich und ich hoffe das es der Rest vom Spiel nicht auch ist. Der Rückschluss ist zwar etwas bösartig aber ein wirkliches Bild konnten sich ja nur die CB-Spieler machen und auch da scheiden sich ja in verschiedenen Foren die Gemüter.

Ahso und ohne Spieler die sich registrieren konnten zu OB muss der Spielserver doch funzen, viel mehr als zur CB ist doch ehh nicht auf dem Server immo.

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

wenn nit so viele freaks den ganzen tag vorm rechner gesessen hätten und auf das "einloggen" button draufgehämmert hätten und warum eigentlich sonntag nachmittag? ein schlechter scherz? montag wäre viel stressfreier verlaufen und wer meint dass es ja ein "stress" test sein sollte versucht mal wieder sich selbst die hand vor die augen zu legen, was die WAR-fanbois ja gerne öfters tun, es war höchstens ein stress test für die spieler, dass die login server an nem sonntag nachmittag abkacken hätt ich auch gleich sagen können...jaja wenn, sollte, aber..haha    GOA=> FAILED!

und abgesehen davon ist das nit nur irgend so nen beta test...jeder depp der sich nur etwas für das spiel interessierte konnte nen beta key kriegen, es ist nunmal für viele nu ein ganz normaler test, (demo version) über die sie dann entscheiden ob das spiel es wert ist gekauft zu werden oder nicht...


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Chaos würde ich mal nicht sagen. GOA hat es mit dem Stresstest etwas schwer gehabt. Sie haben meine Erwartungen untertroffen, doch das verzeihe ich für so ein tolles Game.

Aber hey, ich habe grade nach 21 Stunden endlich 414 besiegt^^ (<- zwischendurch 7 Stunden schlaf)

mfg
IrazE/Robin


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Besser das passiert jetzt....als zum Headstart. Somit hat die Beta ja ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## darviel (8. September 2008)

wie sollst du gegen Staatsfeind 414 gesiegt haben? Die Login-Server sind ja down, oder hast du es gestern noch geschafft


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

darviel schrieb:


> wie sollst du gegen Staatsfeind 414 gesiegt haben? Die Login-Server sind ja down, oder hast du es gestern noch geschafft



Ne, ich habs grade geschafft mich anzumelden. Nur Log In geht noch nicht^^ Aber Anmeldungs 414 hab ich besiegt^^


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, es war die Generalprobe für GOA und die Accounterstellung.
Simulieren kann man sowas nicht. Jedoch muss ich euch recht geben, dass man es hätte früher machen können...


----------



## Smoker77 (8. September 2008)

Yamii schrieb:


> Ich seh das relativ gelassen, es ist die Open Beta, der Zeit für Stress Tests.
> 
> Ich meine Hallo? Für was soll ne Open Beta sonst gut sein.
> Außerdem funzen die Gameserver relativ gut, nur die Account Registrierung nicht und die wird später mal am wenigstens Stress machen.




Hallo? Was bringt eine open Beta die nur eine Woche läuft wenn sich 95% der Tester garnicht an der Beta beteiligen können. Für mich wäre es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit um zu sehen ob mir das SPiel gefällt. Eine Katze im Sack kaufe ich nicht.


----------



## Konin (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es war die Generalprobe für GOA und die Accounterstellung.
> Simulieren kann man sowas nicht. Jedoch muss ich euch recht geben, dass man es hätte früher machen können...



Haben Sie früher gemacht, sie hosten schon 6 Jahre lang Dark Age Of Camelot. Wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt, haben sie offensichtlich nichts gelernt bzw. sind nicht lernfähig oder einfach zu dumm. 
Sie haben mehrere AddOns für DAoC in Europa releast, jedes Mal musste man dort Keys registrieren und es war eigentlich immer eine Tragödie.
Allein dieser Unsinn mit den Flash-Seiten ist bereits bei jedem AddOn-Start von DAoC schief gegangen, da wurde dann immer in Hast eine Platzhalter-Seite zwischengeschaltet, damit die Leute ihre Keys registrieren können.

Man sollte also annehmen, das nach all dieser Erfahrung, den daraus gewonnenen Erkenntnissen und nicht zu letzt, den geschätzten Bedarf anhand der verteilten Beta-Keys ein reibungsloser Start möglich wäre. Fehlanzeige.

Tja, womöglich kann GOA Toilettenhäuschen vermieten, ein MMO hosten können sie jedenfalls nicht. Bleibt die Hoffnung, das EA möglichst schnell der Arsch platzt und ihnen die Lizenz entzieht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

US = Normale Beta (47k spielen auf 27 Servern)
EU = Riesenchaos - außer viel Geblubber kam noch nix!


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Herr der Ringe Online...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Goa...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir Spieler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Geschäftsführerin von War...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich bin's nicht gewesen)


----------



## Avenenera (8. September 2008)

Omg noez wtf wie kann es nur sein das es Probleme ung Lags gibt LOOOL? Nur weil ein paar hunderttausend anstürmen ?? Scheiß Goa scheiß server das wird nie was mimimimi....


----------



## darviel (8. September 2008)

Ich freue mich Ihnen folgendes präsentieren zu dürfen:

Nach langen 24 Stunden Warterei......hat sich noch immer nix getan.... -.-"



Jep jep....ich geh jetzt gleich arbeiten. Wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme, ist wahrscheinlich immer noch tote Hose....

Mal sehen, vllt wird man ja glatt mal positiv überrascht. Schlechte Nachrichten gabs ja schon genug...


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

darviel schrieb:


> Ich freue mich Ihnen folgendes präsentieren zu dürfen:
> 
> Nach langen 24 Stunden Warterei......hat sich noch immer nix getan.... -.-"
> 
> ...


 die einzige GUTE Nachricht wäre das Mythic Goa den Stinkefinger zeigt und KÜNDIGT damit noch was zu Retten ist, sonst wird Warhammer das 2. Dark und Light rofl...


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> die einzige GUTE Nachricht wäre das Mythic Goa den Stinkefinger zeigt und KÜNDIGT damit noch was zu Retten ist, sonst wird Warhammer das 2. Dark und Light rofl...



blödsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> die einzige GUTE Nachricht wäre das Mythic Goa den Stinkefinger zeigt und KÜNDIGT damit noch was zu Retten ist, sonst wird Warhammer das 2. Dark und Light rofl...


Tolle Idee eine Woche vor dem Headstart - GOA hätte man erst gar nicht nehmen sollen!


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

warum kan man mythik nicht anrufen dan könnte man ihen sagen das sie mit goa nur verluste machen da bringt das geilste spiel nichts wen sich mache so bescheuert anstellen der staz mit damit haben wir nicht gerechnet ist ja der beste.. die idioten geben an wieviele keys rausgehen aber mit sowas haben sie nicht gerechnet ich hänge zeit 24 stunden im login-.-


----------



## Sorzzara (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> warum kan man mythik nicht anrufen dan könnte man ihen sagen das sie mit goa nur verluste machen da bringt das geilste spiel nichts wen sich mache so bescheuert anstellen der staz mit damit haben wir nicht gerechnet ist ja der beste.. die idioten geben an wieviele keys rausgehen aber mit sowas haben sie nicht gerechnet ich hänge zeit 24 stunden im login-.-




Und warum kann man leute die Ohne jede Formatierung geistlose Bashes gegen eine Firma, von der sie vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal gehört haben, aber brav alles nachplappern was die WAR Basher in den Foren schreiben, nicht einfach auf den Mond schiessen?


----------



## 50kaisa (8. September 2008)

Was ihr alle gegn GOA habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und warum kann man leute die Ohne jede Formatierung geistlose Bashes gegen eine Firma, von der sie vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal gehört haben, aber brav alles nachplappern was die WAR Basher in den Foren schreiben, nicht einfach auf den Mond schiessen?



_ Sorzzara is on a killing spree._

Ruhig Blut. Du warst gestern ja (leider? Zum Glück?) nicht da, und offen gesagt war es eine Katastrophe.
Nicht weniger. Es ging nämlich genau nichts bis 22.00 oder 23.00 Uhr, bis dahin hatten ca. 85% der Key-Inhaber es noch nichtmal geschafft, überhaupt auf der GOA-Seite einzuloggen bzw. einen Account zu erstellen. Sterntaler hat super Krisenkommunikation geliefert, nichts beschönigt und musste ganz schön einstecken. Mark Jakobs hat sofort nach dem Aufstehen quasi angefangen im WarhammerAlliance-Forum zu posten, und zeigte sich ziemlich "enraged" über GOAs Versagen mit der Internetseite (Hallo, Flash? für 200,000 Zugriffe? Mythic hatte nen https://-Zugang auf ihrer Seite).

Das war gestern (bzw. heute, gnihihi). Nach dem Totalschaden durch GOA haben sich die MYthic-Leute und GOAs CEOs in Paris getroffen um schnellstmöglich an Lösungen zu arbeiten. So, und jetzt kommt's: Ich denke mal dass GOA ALLES, aber wirklich ALLES daran setzen wird, es bis zum Release besser zu machen. Dass WAR sich dimensionsmäßig von DAoC abhebt, dürfte jetzt inzwischen auch der letzten Putzfrau dort klar sein, sie haben mit vielen Spielern gerechnet, aber eine solch gigantische Masse war den Technikern wohl in den Planungen zu abenteuerlich vorgekommen - jetzt siehts anders aus. Immerhin lag der Bottleneck bei den Login-Servern, und die Gameserver liefen sowas von 1A, da muss man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.
Ich bin trotz allem positiv gestimmt, und vertraue GOA eine weitere Woche.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Definitiv keine Normale Beta.

Ich hab schon einige Beta mitgemacht. GW, WoW, AO, DAoC nur um mal nen kleinen Teil zu nennen.

In den letzten Jahren ist das hier das übelste Chaos das ich erleben durfte/musste.

KLar ist, aufregen bringt nichts, ruhig bleiben is die Devise.


----------



## Drowne (8. September 2008)

das is leider keine normale beta mehr =/


ordentlich organisierte beta's gibts eh nur bei online shootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (8. September 2008)

ich sag nur 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (8. September 2008)

Sicher ist es so dass keiner gezwungen wird an der Beta teil zu nehmen, aber dieses Argument finde ich auch bei jeder anderen Diskussion lahm wenn jemand schildert was ihn stört. 

Und das Argument das Spiel sei noch nicht fertig ist ja wohl ein WItz!
Natürlich ist es fertig. Zumindest so fertig wie es bei der Veröffentlichung sein wird! Das das Spiel insgesamt nicht fertig ist ist eine andere Sache.
Diese sogenannte Open Beta ist ja wohl nicht recht viel mehr als eine Art Demo, bzw Werbeaktion. Denn in der einen Woche bekommen die sowieso keine besonders hilfreichen Hinweise mehr zum Spiel selber. Die die jetzt noch reinkommen wollen eh nur ein par kostenlose Blicke auf das Spiel werfen.
Das einzige was sie jetzt noch machen können ist eben sowas wie ein Stresstest und das finde ich reichlich spät.

Natürlich kann ich mich als jemand dem vor Veröffentlichung eines Spiels kostenlos Zugang zu diesem gewährt wird nicht beschweren wenns nicht einwandfrei geht.
Aber ich finde man darf schon entäuscht sein!
Und von dem was da die Macher von WAR abliefern bin ich durchaus entäuscht.
Erst streichen sie teilweise Spielinhalte und dann sowas. Das Bild ist schon sehr schlecht was Goa da abliefert.
Denn den geneigten Fan kümmert das nicht. Und das muss es auch nicht.
Wenn die Verantwortlichen 1000de Beta Keys rauswerfen dann müssen sie eigentlich auch dafür sorgen, dass nicht genau das zum Problem wird.
Und dabei haben sie auf der ganzen Linie versagt.
Und auch wenn es recht kurzsichtig ist, aber einige werden nach diesem Chaos tatsächlich keinen Bock mehr haben auf WAR, vor allem die die bisher nicht so sicher waren.

Mir ist es relativ wurscht, es wird an meiner Entscheidung ob ich nun WAR spielen werde oder nicht nichts ändern, aber ich muss schon sagen das Bild das GOA da abliefert ist sehr schlecht, vor allem bei der großen Fresse die sie vorher hatten wenn es darum geht den großen der Branche Paroli zu bieten und wie toll doch ihr Spiel sei.
Selbst wenn es so toll wäre, was hilft das wenn die technische Abteilung nichts gebacken kriegt! Und das ist aktuell der Fall!


----------



## Serdoa (8. September 2008)

Ohne jetzt gleich alle in Depressionen zu stürzen: Ja, die Gameserver liefen wohl ohne Probleme (was man hörte, ich war ja nicht drauf). Die Frage ist nur - tun sie das auch noch, wenn volle Last drauf hängt, ergo, wenn sich all die Spieler die sich nicht registrieren, einloggen etc. konnten dann auch drauf wollen? Ich denke, da könnte es auch noch zu Problemen kommen, obwohl ich erstmal drauf hoffen werde, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## Darus Eisenschild (8. September 2008)

also wenn man so darüber nachdenkt gebe ich jedem recht der sagt das dies keine beta is... GOA versucht nur schnell noch nen grund zu finden wegen der bugs... die haben schiss das es ihnen so geht wie bei AOC.. da laufen user davon zu wow oder sonst wohin und hier nennt man es beta damit die leute an der stange bleiben... finde ich schon verdächtig...


----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. September 2008)

@ascien
schön gesagt! Genau so sehe ich es auch. GOA war vielleicht überfordert oder hatte unerwartete Probleme. Aber wie wurde dieser Fehlschlag in einem anderen Threat so schön genannt!? Es war die generalprobe. Da kann man ruhig mal fallen, auch wenns gleich am Anfang der Show ist. der rest sitzt und die eine Einlage (Einloggen) kann man doch jetzt schnell nachbessern. GOA als ein unfähiges unternehmen bezeichnen wegen einem Tag!? Ne, da haben andere Unternehmen wirklich schlimmere Patzer verursacht. Schaut euch mal das Bankgewerbe an...
Hier betrifft es euch lediglich unmittelbar.

Ich will jetzt auch spielen, aber wisst hr was ich gestern um 18 Uhr gemacht habe? Ich hab meinen PC ausgeschaltet und mich über den besuch meiner Freundin gefreut. Ist doch auch was tolles. Eine Alternative bringt euch sowohl während des wartens etwas, als auch später im Kampf gegen den Sigmarprister.
:-)


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und warum kann man leute die Ohne jede Formatierung geistlose Bashes gegen eine Firma,...


Es sind keine "geistlosen" sondern begründete Anmerkungen die die Vorbehalte die so mancher gegen GOA hatte, auch noch bestätigt hat.

Insofern sind die diejenigen die bereit waren GOA "eine Chance zugeben" jetzt in der Defensive. GOA hat jetzt *bewiesen* daß sie auch im Jahre 2008 nicht in der Lage sind den Andrang einer Open-Beta ordnungsgemäß und streßfrei zu bewältigen.

Wer mag da noch drauf wetten daß sie es zum richtigen Start schaffen ?

Luna


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich warte seid 24 und 20 Stunden auf 2 verschiedenen Mail Accounts auf eine EMail , kommt die überhaupt noch an ? Wieso sagt in den News niemand etwas davon?


----------



## cylorijin (8. September 2008)

Beim Theater gilt die Spruch: Wenn Generalprobe total daneben geht, dann läuft es bei der Premiere um so besser. 

Allerdings ist soviel garnicht schief gelaufen. Die Account-Verwaltung hat dem Ansturm nicht stand gehalten und das war es dann auch schon. Um solche Probleme zu lokalisieren wird der Stresstrest (Open-Beta) durchgeführt.

Und natürlich wird es auf den Gameserver auch zu Warteschlangen kommen. Das lässt sich kaum verhindern, es sei denn man stellst von Anfang an einen Serverpark mit 100 Servern hin. Sehr unwirtschaftlich, wenn man nicht weiss, wie das Spiel eigentlich bei der breiten Maße ankommt.

Ich erinner mich da nur an den Start von WOW... morgens Login-Daten eingeben, arbeiten gehen und abends war man immernoch nicht aufm Server. ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

Darus schrieb:


> also wenn man so darüber nachdenkt gebe ich jedem recht der sagt das dies keine beta is... GOA versucht nur schnell noch nen grund zu finden wegen der bugs... die haben schiss das es ihnen so geht wie bei AOC.. da laufen user davon zu wow oder sonst wohin und hier nennt man es beta damit die leute an der stange bleiben... finde ich schon verdächtig...



Man gibt es hier tolle Verschwörungstheoretiker die echt mal keine Ahnung haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem ist es witzig, dass Leute sich aufregen, die nen Key gewonnen haben, die sollten einfach mal froh sein das sie einen haben und auch die werden noch zum spielen kommen... 

Und Tschüss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. September 2008)

Darus schrieb:


> also wenn man so darüber nachdenkt gebe ich jedem recht der sagt das dies keine beta is... GOA versucht nur schnell noch nen grund zu finden wegen der bugs... die haben schiss das es ihnen so geht wie bei AOC.. da laufen user davon zu wow oder sonst wohin und hier nennt man es beta damit die leute an der stange bleiben... finde ich schon verdächtig...



So ein Schmarn! Die Bugs bei AoC hat der Entwickler verursacht! GOA hat Warhammer aber nicht entwickelt. Du hast leider keine Ahnung und kannst nicht mitreden :-/ sry


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Ich warte seid 24 und 20 Stunden auf 2 verschiedenen Mail Accounts auf eine EMail , kommt die überhaupt noch an ? Wieso sagt in den News niemand etwas davon?



sag mal, was rauchst du denn?

in 3 Themen genau das gleiche schreiben, brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## Rethelion (8. September 2008)

Sicher war das gestern ein Chaos, aber was viele vergessen, das ganze ist eine *Beta* und *keine Testversion* wo ihr sehen könnt ob euch das Spiel gefällt oder nicht.

Vieleicht ist dem einen oder anderem aufgefallen, dass ziemlich (ziemlich) viele Beta Keys vergeben worden sind und daraus lässt sich schliesen, dass gestern die Server so richtig gestresst werden sollten.
Die Situation gestern kommt wahrscheinlich von der Spielerzahl noch nicht mal an den Release ran, aber so konnte das ganze mal getestet werden, damit man sich vorbereiten kann.(stellt euch vor der Release würde so ablaufen...)

Betas sind nun mal etwas chaotisch.In Betas Fehler gesucht, Hardware und Software getestet und Simulationen durchgeführt.Das ist hier bei WAR, genau so wie bei anderen Spielen.
Und das es mal Probleme gibt ist ganz normal
Damals bei AOC in der Technik-Beta wurde 1h vor Beginn der Beta(man konnte nur zu bestimmten Zeiten spielen) ein komplett neuer Client aufgespielt und jeder durfte noch einmal 8GB runterladen.War auch noch lustig, musste aber gemacht werden.
Bei Archlord wurde ich desöfteren vom Server gekickt und auch sonst laggte immer alles.
Ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen, aber was würde das bringen.

Seid froh dass ihr überhaupt die Möglichkeit bekommen habt in der WAR Beta dabei zu sein.
Und selbst wenn ihr dabei seid habt ihr keine Anspruch auf funktionierende Server oder Anmeldeformulare(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Also beruhigt euch mal,

Mfg
Rethelion


----------



## grimrott (8. September 2008)

Langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich....

Vorweg: Ich habe gestern AUCH stundenlang versucht meinen CD-Key einzugeben.. ohne Erfolg.. irgendwann um 24 Uhr rum gings dann endlich. Das hat mich natürlich AUCH angekotzt aber...


Irgendwie scheint den meisten von euch garnicht klar zu sein WOZU eine BETA eigentlich da ist! Es ist egal ob Closed oder Open! Es geht darum das Spiel zu TESTEN. 
Dinge wie die kaputte Registrierung gestern sind bei einer solchen Beta völlig NORMAL. Woher sollen die GOA Jungs denn sonst wissen ob's funktioniert oder nicht? Ihr habt gestern GETESTET und es hat nicht funktioniert.. nun versuchen sie es zu fixen. 
Die meisten scheinen eine Beta einfach nur für einen frühen Einstieg ins fertige Spiel zu halten so ist es aber nicht! Ihr sollt auch nicht einfach rumrennen und drauf los spielen wenn ihr mal drin seid, sondern Fehler finden und melden...

Finde es ein Armutszeugnis wenn hier und in anderen Threads ohne Ende über eine BETA rumgeheult wird bei der Fehler auftreten. GENAU DAZU ist die Beta da. Frage mich ernsthaft was daran so schwer zu begreifen ist.
Die Krönung des Ganzen sind ja noch Sprüche wie "Pah schlechter Support" und mein Liebling "So behandeln die ihre KUNDEN"... Kunden! LoL! Tester seid ihr! Kunden frühestens beim Headstart!
JEDER der so scharf auf die Open Beta war hätte sich eigentlich denken können dass der Ansturm auf die Beta Teil des Tests sein wird. 

Aber da sieht man wieder, dass 80% der Beta "Tester" garkeine Tester sind die an der Verbesserung des Spiel interessiert sind sondern einfach nur Hohlgeschosse denen es schlicht ums früher zocken geht.


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Sicher ist es so dass keiner gezwungen wird an der Beta teil zu nehmen, aber dieses Argument finde ich auch bei jeder anderen Diskussion lahm wenn jemand schildert was ihn stört.
> 
> Und das Argument das Spiel sei noch nicht fertig ist ja wohl ein WItz!
> Natürlich ist es fertig. Zumindest so fertig wie es bei der Veröffentlichung sein wird! Das das Spiel insgesamt nicht fertig ist ist eine andere Sache.
> ...




Bitte differenziere mehr zwischen den Machern von War, sprich Mythic, und den Hostern, sprich Goa.
Man sieht deutlich dass du nicht im Thema bist und gibst allen die hier mitlesen und auch nicht im Thema sind ein falsches Bild.

Die "Macher" von WAR (Mythic Entertainment) tragen keine Schuld an der aktuellen Situation. (Man kann ihnen höchstens vorwerfen mit Goa die falsche wahl für einen Hoster getroffen zu haben. Ja ihr habt recht, das haben sie...)

Bemerke hier auch eins: Es ist die Beta von WAR, nicht der Loginserver oder sonstwas. Getestet werden sollen die Spielserver und die Auslastung, NICHT die webserver von Goa. Das Argument "ist doch nur beta" zählt hier NICHT. Klar grimrott? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verursacher des ganzen ist der Hoster, sprich GOA. Dieser hat sich allerdings nicht zu schulden kommen lassen, schlechte Server für das Spiel bereit zu halten. Ihr fehler war es, auf den letzten drücker am Login- bzw. registrierungsserver rumzuhantieren und uns Warhammer-Fans zu unterschätzen.
Möge Goa hierfür einen dicken tritt in den Allerwertesten ernten und die CEO gezwungen werden in einem Zwergenkostüm in eine orksiedlung geschickt werden.

Ich hoffe nur die kriegen das bald in den Griff. Ich will WAR sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S.: Steve Coal, spiel bitte kein WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Diese "Open Beta" war kein "Fehlstart" weil es noch eine Beta ist! Was soll an einer Beta schon "normal" laufen? Gibt es da eine Richtlinie?
> 
> Ich finde diese Umfrage auch als überflüssig und verleitet zum "super Spam".....
> 
> ...




Es ist eine OPEN Beta die Open Beta dient weniger dazu noch bugs zu findne sondern einem Vorzeitigen Test des Spiels und für die Entwickler einen Stresstest der Server der Eindeutig nicht bestanden wurde =) ... Abgesehen davon wurde die Community auch nicht richtig auf den Stand gehalten, zudem kommt das Sterntaler ja dann selbst gesagt hat das man mit Glück reinkommt und sie immer wider Wellen durchlassen. Ich finde das ist schon ne ziemliche verarsche, gut es ist nur die Open Beta da kanns einem ja egal sein nur wenn die Entwickler schon jezt kein Wort halten können wie wird es dann beim release?


----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. September 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Es sind keine "geistlosen" sondern begründete Anmerkungen die die Vorbehalte die so mancher gegen GOA hatte, auch noch bestätigt hat.
> 
> Insofern sind die diejenigen die bereit waren GOA "eine Chance zugeben" jetzt in der Defensive. GOA hat jetzt *bewiesen* daß sie auch im Jahre 2008 nicht in der Lage sind den Andrang einer Open-Beta ordnungsgemäß und streßfrei zu bewältigen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du recht, vielleicht hats GOA einfach nicht drauf. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es uns zusteht sowas zu beurteilen. Wenn du mal bedenkst, was für eine kleine Sache der Login darstellt und wie der gepuscht wird... Klar, der fällt halt unmittelbar auf. Außerdem spielen für Mythik noch ganz andere Dinge eine Rolle. Geld zum Beispiel. ich denke mal, dass da komplizierte Verträge am laufen sind. Und wenn es Blizzard nicht besser gemacht hat brauchen wir uns auch nicht über GOA aufzuregen. Der eine Tag ist geschenkt, ach was, die Beta ist geschenkt. Schließlich ist sie kostenlos. Später im Spiel kann man urteilen, am besten nach dem ersten Patch, den Mythik (wenn sie schlauch sind) noch vor Weihnachten liefert.


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> Es ist eine OPEN Beta die Open Beta dient weniger dazu noch bugs zu findne sondern einem Vorzeitigen Test des Spiels und für die Entwickler einen Stresstest der Server der Eindeutig nicht bestanden wurde =) ... Abgesehen davon wurde die Community auch nicht richtig auf den Stand gehalten, zudem kommt das Sterntaler ja dann selbst gesagt hat das man mit Glück reinkommt und sie immer wider Wellen durchlassen. Ich finde das ist schon ne ziemliche verarsche, gut es ist nur die Open Beta da kanns einem ja egal sein nur wenn die Entwickler schon jezt kein Wort halten können wie wird es dann beim release?



Wenn man nicht informiert ist, einfach mal die F*****..ach quark..einfach mal nicht irgendnen dummen Beitrag schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es war die Generalprobe für GOA und die Accounterstellung.
> Simulieren kann man sowas nicht. Jedoch muss ich euch recht geben, dass man es hätte früher machen können...



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, es gibt Software mit der man so etwas sehr wohl simulieren kann, die ist nur elendiglich teuer. Die kleineren Versionen sind kostenlos im Netz zu finden. Dazu kommen noch das Ding erst zum Starttag on stellen usw. Es wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt.



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und warum kann man leute die Ohne jede Formatierung geistlose Bashes gegen eine Firma, von der sie vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal gehört haben, aber brav alles nachplappern was die WAR Basher in den Foren schreiben, nicht einfach auf den Mond schiessen?



Komm mal bitte wieder runter, wir müssen hier mal unterscheiden zwischen Fanbois die keine Fehler sehen wollen, WAR Bash0rn und Leute die berechtigte Kritik am Serverhoster äußern. Von den ersten finde ich in jedem Thread genug die gebetsmühlenartig das Beta Argument vor sich hin murmeln in der Hoffnung das ihr hochheiliges Spiel überimba bleiben wird, Kritik wird nicht geduldet. Von den zweiten hab ich in diesem Thread noch keinen gesehen. Die letzteren, zu denen auch ich zähle, äußern hier relativ dezidiert und konstruktiv Kritik. Die Argumente sind zwar auf tausenden Seiten in diversen Threads durchgekaut worden, trotzdem sind es Argumente die man nicht so einfach ignorieren kann. Außer man hat die rosarote Fanboibrille auf.

Wir reden hier auch nicht über einen Betatest, das ist eine reine Marketing Aktion von Mythic damit sich die Leute das Spiel vor Release ansehen können um ein Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Das ging zumindest beim Start in Europa mal gehörig in die Hose und das einzig dank dem Hoster. Ein Stresstest war es bisher nur für die Spieler.

Wir dürften uns eigentlich einig sein das der Fehler eigentlich nur bei GOA liegt, in den USA läuft die Open Beta einwandfrei was bedeutet das Mythic, ES und der Hoster dort gute Arbeit geleistet haben. Die Aussage von GOA das sie nicht mit dem Ansturm gerechnet haben ist ein Hohn, die Menge der ausgeschütteten Keys in Europa war bekannt. GOA ist bekannt für solche Aktionen, jedes DAoC Addon hat die gleiche Probleme bereitet, man erwies sich aber mal wieder als absolut lernresistent. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich habe DAoC lange genug gespielt und GOA ist mir ein Graus. Ich hatte gehofft das Mythic denen mal gehörig auf die Eisen steigt damit es nicht nochmal passiert, aber leider war das wohl nicht der Fall.

Es hat schon seinen Grund das GOA keine eigenen Foren mehr hat.

Für mich war die ganze Sache ein absolutes Chaos.


----------



## jooxerl (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn das am 14. September nicht passiert, also ab dem Tag, an dem ich wirklich bezahle fürs Spiel, ist alles in Ordnung.
> Gestern das war die Generalprobe für GOA für den wirklichen Release.



Und die ist leider gescheitert, weil 24h lang keine Logins durch zu bringen ist wirklich hart. War meiner meinung nach ein Fehler jetzt einzelne schon drauf zulassen obwohl das mitm Login noch nicht gelöst ist. Würde zwar erst vom scheitern sprechen wenns morgen immer noch nicht geht, aber gegen mittag sollten dies doch mal hinkriegen ..


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

von der orga her riesenchaos.

Von der Beta selbst wenn du ma online kommst eher normale beta.

Leider zuviele WoW Spieler, ergo kein chat in benutzung und jetzt schon egos beim lvln, wird sicher lustig wenn das so weitergeht.

Aber warum sind alle Realms offline??? die stehen auf niedrig und lassen keine leute mehr zu ???


----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> sag mal, was rauchst du denn?
> 
> in 3 Themen genau das gleiche schreiben, brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit?



Ich bin Nichtraucher...
Ich schreibe Meine Meinung. Es sind die gleichen Threats und ich schreibe jedes mal was mir in den Sinn kommt. Wenn meine Grundhaltung sich wegen nicht ausreichender Argumente nicht ändert, dann wird das seinen Grund haben. Aber du hast recht, hier zum Topic:

Jede Beta ist superindividuell! Diese beta mit WoW zu vergleichen ist leider wirklich am nähesten dran und verrät dann sogar noch, dass es nicht schlimmer ist wie bei WoW. Mit Shootern oder sonstigen Betas (Zum beispiel betas von kostenlosen Browsergames) lässt es sich nicht vergleichen...


----------



## cylorijin (8. September 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> Es ist eine OPEN Beta die Open Beta dient weniger dazu noch bugs zu findne sondern einem Vorzeitigen Test des Spiels und für die Entwickler einen Stresstest der Server der Eindeutig nicht bestanden wurde =) ... Abgesehen davon wurde die Community auch nicht richtig auf den Stand gehalten, zudem kommt das Sterntaler ja dann selbst gesagt hat das man mit Glück reinkommt und sie immer wider Wellen durchlassen. Ich finde das ist schon ne ziemliche verarsche, gut es ist nur die Open Beta da kanns einem ja egal sein nur wenn die Entwickler schon jezt kein Wort halten können wie wird es dann beim release?



Bis auf ein 2-3 Stunden Verspätung ist waren doch alle Sachen wie versprochen vorhanden. Accountverwaltung, dann Patch-Server und danach die Gameserver. Das alle an der Accountverwaltung hängen blieben war nunmal dumm gelaufen. Aber wenn nicht da, dann beim Serverlogin. ^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Ohne mir das hier alles durchzulesen, muss ich dennoch sagen, das GOA Mist gebaut hat. Das etwas schief gehen kann, verstehe ich. Dasman sowas nicht planen kann weiß ich. ABER wenn ich weiß das für Sonntag 8.30Uhr die Registrierung stehen soll, dann muss die doch schon fertig sein und nur aufgespielt werden. So wie es Sterntaler sagt (bzw auch in den News stand) haben die Leute aber einfach versucht das Ding am selben tag noch zu basteln. Und das sowas schiefgeht ist ja fast schon in Stein gemeißelt. Sry, aber das war eine ganz große Schlappe sowas abzuziehen. Wenn es nciht geklappt hätte, aber alles vorbereitet gewesen wäre, hätt ich hier nix gesagt, aber so auf den letzten drücker alles hinzuwerkeln, das ist natürlich nicht grad intelligent bei einem so gewaltigen, erwarteten Ansturm.

My two Cents,
Pymonte


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

dürfen Eu-bürger ned auf US servern spieln??? wenn sie dürfen macht euch doch nen US acc und spielt auf nen US server und schon habter nix mehr mit GOA zu tun und das ist doch das wichtigste für euch oder? und obendrein lernt ihr noch richtig toll eng.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also wenn das nicht das Ü-EI der spiele ist  dann weiss ich ja ned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nix mit goa am hut,ne andere sprache lernen UND was zum spielen das ist doch mal so richtig toll!  *g*


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> dürfen Eu-bürger ned auf US servern spieln??? wenn sie dürfen macht euch doch nen US acc und spielt auf nen US server und schon habter nix mehr mit GOA zu tun und das ist doch das wichtigste für euch oder? und obendrein lernt ihr noch richtig toll eng.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui, Sarkasmus^^

Die europäischen Keys funktionieren in den USA nicht. Ihr müsst uns schon noch hier ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimrott (8. September 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Bemerke hier auch eins: Es ist die Beta von WAR, nicht der Loginserver oder sonstwas. Getestet werden sollen die Spielserver und die Auslastung, NICHT die webserver von Goa. Das Argument "ist doch nur beta" zählt hier NICHT. Klar grimrott?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne.. NICHT klar.
Die Webseite zur Accountverwaltung gehört genauso zum Spiel wie alles andere auch. Und genauso wie das Spiel hängt da eine Applikation dahinter die einen Stresstest durchlaufen muss.
Das ist keine Communityseite auf der ein paar News gepostet werden etc sondern da hängt eine DB dahinter und diese wie eben auch die Verbindung zur selbigen müssen getestet werden. Da ist es nicht damit getan das mal auf funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht zu testen sondern da muss Traffic erzeugt werden um zu sehen wo die Schwachstellen stecken.

Klar, die Seite war gestern down.. aber DAZU ist der Test dagewesen. Eben damit das beim Release nicht wieder passiert. Wenn du reibungslos spielen und Ansprüche stellen möchtest solltest du erst zum Release wieder spielen!


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Klar, die Seite war gestern down.. aber DAZU ist der Test dagewesen. Eben damit das beim Release nicht wieder passiert. Wenn du reibungslos spielen und Ansprüche stellen möchtest solltest du erst zum Release wieder spielen!



Es gibt keinen Test für die Loginserver. Getestet werden sollen die Gameserver und nicht die Registrierungsserver von Goa. die haben mal schlichtweg nichts mit den Gameservern zu tun, genau so wenig wie mit den Loginservern für das Game. Goa ist momentan nicht imstande die spieler accounts erstellen zu lassen, um endlich die Beta beginnen zu können!
Ergo ist der Test dazu NICHT dagewesen.

P.S.: Loginserver fürs Game <> Loginserver  Website!


----------



## Chilbert (8. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Ne.. NICHT klar.
> Die Webseite zur Accountverwaltung gehört genauso zum Spiel wie alles andere auch. Und genauso wie das Spiel hängt da eine Applikation dahinter die einen Stresstest durchlaufen muss.
> Das ist keine Communityseite auf der ein paar News gepostet werden etc sondern da hängt eine DB dahinter und diese wie eben auch die Verbindung zur selbigen müssen getestet werden. Da ist es nicht damit getan das mal auf funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht zu testen sondern da muss Traffic erzeugt werden um zu sehen wo die Schwachstellen stecken.
> 
> Klar, die Seite war gestern down.. aber DAZU ist der Test dagewesen. Eben damit das beim Release nicht wieder passiert. Wenn du reibungslos spielen und Ansprüche stellen möchtest solltest du erst zum Release wieder spielen!



Ach grimrott, komm setze dein rosarote Brille auf und husch ins Körbchen, hab eher das Gefühl du bist ein GOA Mitarbeiter.


----------



## colamix (8. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Diese "Open Beta" war kein "Fehlstart" weil es noch eine Beta ist! Was soll an einer Beta schon "normal" laufen? Gibt es da eine Richtlinie?
> 
> Ich finde diese Umfrage auch als überflüssig und verleitet zum "super Spam".....
> 
> ...



signed.

es gibt halt leute die erst posten dann denken oder vllt gar nicht erst denken. was meint ihr was das wort beta bedeutet. man testet schließlich und wenn server abstürtzen wird der fehler behoben ganz einfach dafür ist ne beta da und nicht damit ihr euren spaß habt dann solltet ihr nicht beta spielen.


----------



## latosa (8. September 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Ich würde das sehr wohl als Fehlstart sehen.
> Nicht für das Spiel, aber für Goa. Sie haben aus den ganzen Jahren, in denen Sie DaoC gehostet haben rein gar nichts gelernt.
> 
> Warum man sich, trotz der häufigen Probleme mit DaoC, erneut für Goa als Hoster entschieden hat ist mir eh ein Rätsel. Aber warscheinlich ist es die übliche Begrüngung, "Das war schon immer so".
> ...


so ises


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Chaos hin oder her, die Spielserver laufen einwandfrei...
Ein Stresstest ist dazu da auch die jeweilige Webseite zu testen ob sie dem Andrang am Releasetag standhält... 
Die Server halten es ja offenbar aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Webserver bzw. die Anmeldeseiten und Flashscripte haben es eben nicht ausgehalten...
Es ist besser, wenn man die Website JETZT testet mit solch einem Ergebniss als wenn man sich einfach Hardware én masse gekauft hätte und am Releasetag alles passiert wäre...
Somit solltet ihr wohl alle FROH sein das es jetzt in der TESTPHASE, wo man schlussendlich noch Zeit hat zu optimieren passiert ist und nicht erst bei Release


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

> Heute Morgen in der Frühe haben wir euch mitgeteilt, dass wir an unseren Datenbankservern arbeiten und dass wir euch am Vormittag ein Update liefern würde. So sieht die Situation im Moment aus:
> 
> Wir haben alle offenen Registrierungen von gestern verarbeitet, wer gestern seinen Code eingeben konnte, sollte ihn mittlerweile aktiviert bekommen haben.
> 
> ...



mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

ansich wollten die doch die gameserver stresstesten? konnten se aber leider net weil ja keine sau drauf kam... war eher ein hmm mal sehn ob die comunity geduldig ist test...


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> signed.
> 
> es gibt halt leute die erst posten dann denken oder vllt gar nicht erst denken. was meint ihr was das wort beta bedeutet. man testet schließlich und wenn server abstürtzen wird der fehler behoben ganz einfach dafür ist ne beta da und nicht damit ihr euren spaß habt dann solltet ihr nicht beta spielen.



Und auch hier wieder gebetsmühlenartig geistigen Fußpilz verzapfen, Beta fürs Spiel, nicht für die Accountverwaltung. GOA hatte 7! Jahre zum testen und kriegt es nicht hin. Was erwartest du. Ewiges wiederholen von falschen Annahmen machen keine wahren Tatsachen draus.
Aber schön die rosarote Brille anbehalten damit man ja keinen Fehler in der eigenen Argumentation findet


----------



## Der Warghammer (8. September 2008)

Verbockt hat das GOA, nicht Myhtic-EA. Man hätte eben auf die DaoC´ler hören sollen, mit telia wäre WAR wohl besser dran gewesen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Kapiert doch mal... womit sollten sie denn großartig testen? Heute bzw. gestern war der Tag an dem eben SO viele Leute gleichzeitig kommen wollten... vorher gab es doch nie einen Grund dafür oder meint ihr allen ernstes soviele Leute hätten sich angemeldet wenn da ne News gestanden hätte

"Hey Leute, wir wollen mal unsere Anmeldeserver testen, bitte kommt doch alle am Xten um X Uhr und versucht euch einzuloggen"

Diese Annahme ist einfach Lächerlich!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Verbockt hat das GOA, nicht Myhtic-EA. Man hätte eben auf die DaoC´ler hören sollen, mit telia wäre WAR wohl besser dran gewesen.


Hör auf mit Telia - die sind ja noch schlechter!


----------



## drawrya (8. September 2008)

was sich goa hier leistet ist schlichtweg absolut peinlich


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Verbockt hat das GOA, nicht Myhtic-EA. Man hätte eben auf die DaoC´ler hören sollen, ..


bis dahin wollte ich ja schon ein fettes /signed drunter schreiben aber



Der schrieb:


> ... mit telia wäre WAR wohl besser dran gewesen.


das hier hat das verhindert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Afaik erbringt Telia keine eigenen MMO-Diestleistungen sondern ist nur Telko hinter SchneeSturm so wie es France-Telecon hinter GOA ist.

Ich glaube die im Vergleich beste Leistung in Europa bringen derzeit Codemasters und NC-Soft. Und für einen der beiden hätte ich mich als Mythic entschieden ...

Luna


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Kapiert doch mal... womit sollten sie denn großartig testen? Heute bzw. gestern war der Tag an dem eben SO viele Leute gleichzeitig kommen wollten... vorher gab es doch nie einen Grund dafür oder meint ihr allen ernstes soviele Leute hätten sich angemeldet wenn da ne News gestanden hätte
> 
> "Hey Leute, wir wollen mal unsere Anmeldeserver testen, bitte kommt doch alle am Xten um X Uhr und versucht euch einzuloggen"
> 
> Diese Annahme ist einfach Lächerlich!



http://www.de.paessler.com/webstress/download

Einfach ein Tool wie diese benutzen, gibt es auch für den professionellen Bedarf oder glaubst du wirklich das SAP ihren Stresstest beim Kunden macht?


----------



## Der Warghammer (8. September 2008)

Ob die das heute überhaupt noch hinbekommen, denn die Open-Beta dauert ja auch nicht sooo lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also 1 Stündchen würde ich schon ganz gern daddeln, bevor dann die Open-Beta server wieder geschloßen werden, und der Headstart bald beginnt *g*


----------



## grimrott (8. September 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Test für die Loginserver. Getestet werden sollen die Gameserver und nicht die Registrierungsserver von Goa. die haben mal schlichtweg nichts mit den Gameservern zu tun, genau so wenig wie mit den Loginservern für das Game. Goa ist momentan nicht imstande die spieler accounts erstellen zu lassen, um endlich die Beta beginnen zu können!
> Ergo ist der Test dazu NICHT dagewesen.
> 
> P.S.: Loginserver fürs Game <> Loginserver  Website!





Chilbert schrieb:


> Ach grimrott, komm setze dein rosarote Brille auf und husch ins Körbchen, hab eher das Gefühl du bist ein GOA Mitarbeiter.




Rofl!
Wie SONST bitte schön testet man die Accountverwaltung auf der WEBSEITE wenn nicht mit Beta Anmeldungen?! Natürlich muss AUCH die Webseite getestet werden und eben NICHT NUR die Gameserver..

Was bringts wenn beim Release die Gameserver super laufen aber die Webseite nie getestet wurde? Na? Klingelts? Eben.. genau DAS was gestern passiert ist.


Also echt.. so einen Quatsch hab ich selten gelesen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ob die das heute überhaupt noch hinbekommen, denn die Open-Beta dauert ja auch nicht sooo lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die laufen noch bis zum 13. September, falls sie mal laufen!


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Rofl!
> Wie SONST bitte schön testet man die Accountverwaltung auf der WEBSEITE wenn nicht mit Beta Anmeldungen?! Natürlich muss AUCH die Webseite getestet werden und eben NICHT NUR die Gameserver..
> 
> Was bringts wenn beim Release die Gameserver super laufen aber die Webseite nie getestet wurde? Na? Klingelts? Eben.. genau DAS was gestern passiert ist.
> ...



2 Posts über dir, dafür gibt es Tools die das machen. Sogar als Freeware


----------



## Factions (8. September 2008)

Was habt ihr alle ? Funktioniert doch alles bestens. Ich bin überrascht wie flüssig und lag frei alles läuft. 
Den Screen habe ich vor 30 Minuten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (8. September 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle ? Funktioniert doch alles bestens. Ich bin überrascht wie flüssig und lag frei alles läuft.
> Den Screen habe ich vor 30 Minuten gemacht
> 
> 
> ...




One in a million. Gz mein Freund.


----------



## Zghuk (8. September 2008)

Natürlich ist es enttäuschend, aber man muss halt damit rechnen, dass die Serverstruktur noch nicht optimiert ist. Deshalb ists ja die Beta. Dafür zahlt man nichts, also solllten die Erwartungen nicht so hoch sein. 

Vermutlich hätte man nicht gleich 50.000 Keys und noch ganz viele auf einmal verteilen sollen. Buffed und fileplanet sind schuld! ;D


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle ? Funktioniert doch alles bestens. Ich bin überrascht wie flüssig und lag frei alles läuft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würd ja an deiner stelle schon mal ne schwimweste anlegen und in richtung der tränenwelle laufen,damit die dich nur mitreist ned ersäuft . *g*


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

danke, kipp noch Salz in die Wunde -.- GOA soll endlich mal die Anmeldungen startklar machen


----------



## Chilbert (8. September 2008)

Selbst beim Vergleich der US Seite und der Euro Seite sieht man gleich wo die Profis sitzen^^

http://www.warhammeronline.com/ ist zwar vom Hintergrund gleich aber finde ich um Welten besser

Bei uns jedenfalls nicht oder besser gesagt bei GOA. 

Da hätte man schon was machen können.

Aber was solls schon wieder gleich Mittag und die Situation ändert sich nicht^^ und wird sich glaube ich auch nicht ändern weil bis die wieder soweit sind ist wieder Hochbetrieb und wieder bricht alles zusammen

omg


----------



## Albatou (8. September 2008)

Jaja Beta... alles normal... bla bla bla...

Das ist NICHT normal! Nach 1,5 Tagen Registrierungsterror durfte ich jetzt endlich mal über eine Stunde in der Warteschlange hängen, bevor ich nach 10 Minuten spielen (auf dem EINZIGSTEN Server der online war...) wieder runterflog. 150.000 Keys für ~max 5.000 Slots ... aha, so macht man das also^^ Hab bei EA schon vor über einer Woche vorbestellt und nichtmal einen Beta-Key erhalten, trotz "garantiertem" Beta-Zugang. Musste mit viel Glück einen auf Fileplay ergattern. Also kann ich wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass ich als Vorbesteller nicht am 15. spielen kann. Mit glück vielleicht zum offiziellen Release. Ich hab 50€ bezahlt und steh nur im Regen, wer nicht versteht, dass das einfach eine abartige Frechheit ist, hat sein Geld noch nie selber verdienen müssen. Fakt!

Allem zum Trotz... was ich in den 10 Minuten gesehen hab, hat meine Vorfreude verzehnfacht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ich hab 50€ bezahlt und steh nur im Regen,


Für was hast du 50,-- EUR gezahlt?


----------



## Mardoo (8. September 2008)

ich warte auch bald 24 stunden auf meine mail ;>

Aber hei, die sind selber schuld, ich wusste mein pw nicht mehr von der page. hätten die das aufgemacht hätten sich nicht so viele registriert und man hätte alles ein wenig reibungsloser machen können ;D


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ich hab 50€ bezahlt und steh nur im Regen, wer nicht versteht, dass das einfach eine abartige Frechheit ist, hat sein Geld noch nie selber verdienen müssen. Fakt!



Musste grad ein wenig schmunzeln. Woanders regen sich hunderte von Leute darüber auf, daß Sie für eine Beta Geld bezahlen und hier regen sich die Leute auf, daß Sie nicht in die Beta kommen, obwohl Sie dafür bezahlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Für was hast du 50,-- EUR gezahlt?



http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/servlet/Control...uctID=106719600

Das sind eindeutige Aussagen! Man beachte die angegebenen Zeiträume^^


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

ich verkneif mir den kommentar * gelöscht*


----------



## Hocke (8. September 2008)

Ich hatte nie die Möglichkeit, an einer noch bescheurten Umfrage teil teil zunehmen und so ein schwachsinn zu lesen.
Danke, dass du mir diese Erfahrung nun zuteil kommen lassen hast.


----------



## drawrya (8. September 2008)

Eine absolute Frechheit dass die europäischen Kunden wie der letzte Dreck behandelt werden. Das wird sich über kurz oder lang nicht jeder gefallen lassen...


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Auch wenn es einige nicht verstehen wollen, EA hat den Leuten beim Kauf im EA Store einen Zugang zur Open Beta zur einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt garantiert. Viele haben das Spiel dort gekauft wegen diesem Angebot und mehr bezahlt als bei anderen Versendern. 

Kein Wunder das sie sich verarscht vorkommen


----------



## Legolasi (8. September 2008)

Hi alle zusammen 

aber das verstehe wer will. spiele schon seid jahren onlinespiele aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.
wenn man seid gestern versucht in die beta zukommen den account angelegt hat die mail bekommen und das patch von 8,5 mb runtergeladen hat den key aktiviert und die bestätigung das man für die beta zugelassen ist aber trotzdem seid gut 20 std sich versucht einzuloggen dann halte ich das für einen fehlstart. 
ich frage mich was soll das den erst am erscheinungstag geben wenn vieleicht 500000 user zocken wollen das spiel instaliert haben und entlich loslegen wollen dann bricht alles zusammen. 
aber vieleicht mache ich ja was falsch denke das war der falsche weg den es schreckt schon bestimmt einige ab sich das spiel zu kaufen, den man hat bestimmt keine lust auf das chaos man will spielen und nicht im einlogmodus std oder tagelang rumdoctorn oder vieleicht sich die finger wund telefonieren mit der hotline.


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie die Möglichkeit, an einer noch bescheurten Umfrage teil teil zunehmen und so ein schwachsinn zu lesen.
> Danke, dass du mir diese Erfahrung nun zuteil kommen lassen hast.



Dein Ausbruch ist auch wesentlich intelligenter. 

Auch wenn ich die Umfrage nicht für "Wichtig" halte ist sie legitim.

Auch seine Aussage bzw Frage ist Legitim, dein Post allerdings eher Ablage "P"


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Kapiert doch mal... womit sollten sie denn großartig testen? Heute bzw. gestern war der Tag an dem eben SO viele Leute gleichzeitig kommen wollten... vorher gab es doch nie einen Grund dafür oder meint ihr allen ernstes soviele Leute hätten sich angemeldet wenn da ne News gestanden hätte
> 
> "Hey Leute, wir wollen mal unsere Anmeldeserver testen, bitte kommt doch alle am Xten um X Uhr und versucht euch einzuloggen"
> 
> Diese Annahme ist einfach Lächerlich!




kapier du endlich mal das es so nicht ist, wenn selbst herr jakobs entsetzt über goa ist und die mythic leute zum krisentreffen nach paris reisen, dürfte auch der letzte endlich mal erkennen das das so nicht ablaufen sollte und goa mist gebaut hat!


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Woher hast das mit dem Krisentreffen? Würd mich ma interessieren.


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

mal ne frage ich kenn mich mit der materie ja nicht soooo aus nur wäre es nicht möglich die gesamte seite einfach nur auf die login bzw key eingabe zu beschränken und den ganzen flash kram einfach mal für 2 tage rauszuschmeißen?


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

Echt nur lol zu den ganzen Fanboys hier. Freuen sich nen Loch ins Knie das die Server stabil laufen. Was sollen sie auch sonst tun bei den paar Leuten die sich darauf registrieren uns einloggen konnten? 

Und wer glaubt denn bitte dieses Stumpfsinnsgelaber man hätte nicht mit einem solchen Andrang rechnen können? Wer 100.000 Keys verteilt, sein Spiel bis zum geht nicht mehr hypet und dann noch an einem Sonntag startet, der muss mit mindestens 70.000 Anmeldungen rechnen. Für mich ist das alles nur Marketing-Geblubber um das Image wieder irgendwie aus dem Brunnen zu holen. GOA hats vermasselt und massig potentielle Abonnenten sind nun erstmal abgeschreckt. 

Und Beta ist Blödsinn. Wenn man eine Woche vor Release so einen Bockmist baut, was hat das dann mit einer Beta zu tun? Open Beta - und das scheinen viele hier einfach nicht begreidfen zu wollen - ist ein reines Marketing-Instrument. Wer denkt es gehe hier noch darum das Spiel auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, der ist da  ein wenig schief gewickelt.


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich kenn mich mit der materie ja nicht soooo aus nur wäre es nicht möglich die gesamte seite einfach nur auf die login bzw key eingabe zu beschränken und den ganzen flash kram einfach mal für 2 tage rauszuschmeißen?



das ist eine gute idee, aber es geht anscheinend eher um die datenbankserver die hinter den Key-seiten steckt.
Diese laufen nicht so wie sie sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich kenn mich mit der materie ja nicht soooo aus nur wäre es nicht möglich die gesamte seite einfach nur auf die login bzw key eingabe zu beschränken und den ganzen flash kram einfach mal für 2 tage rauszuschmeißen?



Das wäre ohne Probleme möglich, man müsste nur eine Auswahl auf die Indexseite machen und dann die Accountverwaltung in minimalistisch PHP erstellen. Der Untersatz an Datenbank und so weiter wäre der gleiche, nur das Frontend wäre anders.


----------



## Ultanor (8. September 2008)

einfach lächerlich sich hierso aufzuregen

Das mit der Anmeldung ist vielleicht etwas nervig ok aber aber was solls ist halt ne Beta.

Das Spiel an sich läuft dafür absolut super und inzwischen isses ja sogar richtig voll auffem Server


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Die Flash-Seite funktioniert doch wunderbar. Lediglich die Datenbank dahinter macht ernste Probleme.
Ich glaube, so langsam sollte ich mich aus dem Forum zurückziehen, bis alle registriert sind. Das GOA bashen und flamen auf Teufel komm raus ist echt grausam.
Und ja, der Test der Account-Registrierung ist nicht bestanden. Und deswegen werden wir alle sterben, die Welt wird untergehen und deswegen wird auch das Spiel niemals funktionieren können, ah moment, doch, spielen kann man ja doch einwandfrei.


----------



## Lemonskunk (8. September 2008)

eigtl liegts ja im moment NUR an der KEY REGESTRATION oder ?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Flash-Seite funktioniert doch wunderbar.


Die Seite ist der letzte Müll, die hätten die von Mythic 1 zu 1 übernehmen sollen!


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Ja, es liegt "nur" an der KEy-Registration.
Und bei mir läuft die Flash-Seite seit Beginn der Beta einwandfrei. Wenn's bei euch nicht funzt, dann ist's persönliches Pech.


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Flash-Seite funktioniert doch wunderbar.


Das kann ich so gar nicht bestätigen.

Die US Website läuft (auch mit den Flash Elementen) völlig fehlerfrei aber die GOA Seite produziert (zumindest bei mir) *ganz massive* Flash-Fehler

Luna


----------



## Hocke (8. September 2008)

Na, wenn Du das sagts, sollte ich mir wohl mal meine Gedanken über mein unverschämtes Verhalten machen.
Diese Umfrage ist doch murks. Jeder, der enttäuscht ist immer noch nicht spielen zu können, wird vom riesen Chaos sprechen.
Insgesamt geht mir das rumgeheule hier sowieso dermassen auf die Nüsse.
Mein Gott es ist ein Spiel. Hängt davon irgendwas ab? Ist denn so wenig RL vorhanden, dass man über dieses Thema zig Threads öffnen und immer schwachsinnigere Fragen diskutieren muss?

Wenn es funktioniert, dann funktioniert es und wir können es nutzen. Wenn nicht ist doch Latte. Zum Release läuft alles und wir können zocken.
Viele würden sich doch gar nicht so aufregen, wenn sie die Chance auf Beta gar nicht hätten. Da soviele neue Key´s rausgegeben wurden, wurde gleichzeitig die Anzahl mit erhöht, in der die Zahl solcher überflüssigen Threads ansteigt.

Wir haben die Möglichkeit bekommen, ein Spiel spielen zu dürfen (wenn es denn klappt), das noch gar nicht draussen ist. 
Ist das Spiel auf dem Markt und nichts würde laufen, wäre es angemessen solche Fragen zu stellen oder einen Thread wie diesen zu öffnen.

Das der OB Start verkackt wurde, ist wohl jedem klar, oder nicht? Ansonsten macht man halt solch einen Thread auf.

Dann kommt noch so ein Heuler und meint mein Beitrag gehört in die Ablage, weil ich mich über schwachsinn aufrege.


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Flash-Seite funktioniert doch wunderbar. Lediglich die Datenbank dahinter macht ernste Probleme.
> Ich glaube, so langsam sollte ich mich aus dem Forum zurückziehen, bis alle registriert sind. Das GOA bashen und flamen auf Teufel komm raus ist echt grausam.
> Und ja, der Test der Account-Registrierung ist nicht bestanden. Und deswegen werden wir alle sterben, die Welt wird untergehen und deswegen wird auch das Spiel niemals funktionieren können, ah moment, doch, spielen kann man ja doch einwandfrei.


Du bist auch so schmerzfrei das du darum trauerst nur 4 Weisheitszähne zu haben oder?


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

wenigstens heult er ned rum zähne zu haben auch wenn sie ab und an weh tun ............


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Flash-Seite funktioniert doch wunderbar. Lediglich die Datenbank dahinter macht ernste Probleme.
> Ich glaube, so langsam sollte ich mich aus dem Forum zurückziehen, bis alle registriert sind. Das GOA bashen und flamen auf Teufel komm raus ist echt grausam.
> Und ja, der Test der Account-Registrierung ist nicht bestanden. Und deswegen werden wir alle sterben, die Welt wird untergehen und deswegen wird auch das Spiel niemals funktionieren können, ah moment, doch, spielen kann man ja doch einwandfrei.



Das man nicht spielen kann hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Es wird sich nur aufgeregt dass GOA es wieder, ist ja nicht das erste mal das sowas bei denen passiert, geschafft hat einen Start völlig in den Sand zu setzen.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Du bist auch so schmerzfrei das du darum trauerst nur 4 Weisheitszähne zu haben oder?


Weisheitszähne hab ich scho lang keine mehr, und dieses ganze Registrier-Szenario geht eh an mir vorbei.
Aber du bist einer der frustrierten OB-Key Besitzer, der nicht weiter als 414 gekommen ist. Und genau aus dem Grund, dass sich sowas wie du jetzt zuhauf im Forum sammelt, zieh ich mich erstmal zurück.
Sinnvolle Threads gibt's hier in absehbarer Zeit eh nicht, und dumme, hirnlose Flames brauch ich mir nicht durchzulesen.
Da spiel ich lieber 'ne Runde WAR...


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Weisheitszähne hab ich scho lang keine mehr, und dieses ganze Registrier-Szenario geht eh an mir vorbei.
> Aber du bist einer der frustrierten OB-Key Besitzer, der nicht weiter als 414 gekommen ist. Und genau aus dem Grund, dass sich sowas wie du jetzt zuhauf im Forum sammelt, zieh ich mich erstmal zurück.
> Sinnvolle Threads gibt's hier in absehbarer Zeit eh nicht, und dumme, hirnlose Flames brauch ich mir nicht durchzulesen.
> Da spiel ich lieber 'ne Runde WAR...



Hey Lari, ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe nämlich gestern nacht schön brav die Anleitung befolgt und konnte mich ohne Probleme anmelden, nachdem ich vorher 13 Stunden meines Lebens der F5-Taste gewidmet habe *g

Also ich finde man kann das Thema beenden, denn der gestrige Tag hat genau 2 Sachen gezeigt:

1. GOA war völlig unvorbereitet, obwohl sie dachten vorbereitet zu sein.

2. WAR wollen viel mehr Leute spielen als gedacht. Was unter anderem zu 1. führt.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Ich will mir darüber eig. noch kein Urteil erlauben weil ich leider leider nicht weiss wie stabil die Server laufen bzw. das Patchen, was sie allerdings mit den Datenbankservern gemacht haben gleicht schon eher einem Chaos, ich hoffe echt das man heute im laufe des Tages seinen Key ordentlich eingeben kann und sie das prob fixen.


----------



## Snib (8. September 2008)

für die betaserver normal....aber das thema accounterstellung is was anderes...heute endlich die e-mail bekommen..enthaltenen link geklickt....bääämm WAR-news seite...und das obwohl nach goa aussage die anmeldung und erstellung immo funktionieren sollte......
achja..und perma fehlermeldung "der service ist nicht verfügbar..."
also aussage: fehlstart ist übertrieben, aber den grössten teil dessen was man hätte falsch machen können haben sie getroffen


aber ich komm ja vom theater also: generalprobe--flop = Premiere--top ;-))


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Die Game Server laufen ganz gut, gestern Nacht gezockt und gerade noch gut... abgesehen von dem benannten Fehler der die Server zwischen kurz vor 6 Uhr und heute gegen Mittag rum heruntergefahren ließ, habe ich keinerlei probleme erkannt


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

Hmm 36 Stunden und eine Grundlegende funktion geht immer nocht nicht.
Mein Vorschlag ist, Alle War-europa accounts freigeben und ganz auf die Eingabe der beta Keys verzichten, dann gibts vieleicht noch ein paar Stunden wo dann auch sowas wie ein Stresstest des Spiels gemacht werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

Ich finds voll das riesen Chaos!
Erstens kann man sich nichtmal auf der Page einloggen/regestrieren
und zweitens find ichs scheiße das man für ne OPEN Beta einen Key braucht.
Open Beta heißt ja normal das jeder daran teilnehmen kann.

Und alle sagen: "War is comming!!"

Wenn ichs antesten könnte währe es ja schön und gut
,aber das kann ich ja nicht.
Die haben jetzt schon Probleme mit einloggen etc.

Wer kauft sich ein Spiel der nichtmal die Demo/Beta gezockt hat?

Ich glaube keiner!

MFG Hotgoblin.


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

So langsam bin ich sauer und überlege meine Bestellung bei EA aus Protest zu wiederrufen, hab da nur wegen des beta keys ne downlod version bestellt wo es Nichtmal nen ea download gibt, keine Box und das zum vollen Preis. fand ich eh schon etwas unverschämt und jetzt dieses Chaos, ich glaub das mach ich gleich mal. Beta key hab ich ja immerhin einen von 2 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube eh nicht dran das ich beide Headstart Keys von denen bekomme.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (8. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich ein Spiel der nichtmal die Demo/Beta gezockt hat?



Tolle Aussage, mittlerweile in dem Forum echt ein Traum geworden...

Ich kaufe Spiele weil ich denke das sie mir gefallen könnten, schaue mir ein paar Feedbacks an oder lese einfach nur darüber. Obs mir dann im Endeffekt gefällt, verraten die Sterne.

Ich geh stark davon aus das du außer WoW nicht wirklich viel gesehen hast oder? Oder bist du wirklich bei jedem Spiel in deinem Regal in einer Beta gewesen oder hast die Demo angespielt? Übrigens, manch Spiele bieten keine Demo an, selten heutzutage aber soll vorkommen.

Ich schließe mich aber der Aussage von Lari an, da es mittlerweile alles nur noch auf Flame ausartet in den Threads weil ihr schlicht und ergreifend nur noch langeweile habt. Buffed kann man nur noch besuchen um die Frustration einiger Mitmenschen zu verfolgen.


Dennoch hoffe ich das die OpenBeta Leute auch die Chance bekommen werden zu spielen bevor die Zeit wieder rum ist. Im übrigen hoffe ich das ihr noch etwas geduldig seien könnt, denn ich denke ab morgen wird das aufwärts gehen wenn die eMails draußen sind.


----------



## Nofel (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich für GOA. Wenn die Server nicht stabil laufen OK, wenn es stundenlange Warteschlangen gibt OK, wenn alle paar Minuten ein Client abstürzt OK ist halt Beta. Sollte zwar 1 Woche vor Release nicht vorkommen. 

Aber Zahlende Kunden zu vergraulen, die vor 6 Monaten 10&#8364; ausgegeben haben und den Entwicklern so vertraut haben, das sie ein tolles Spiel abliefern (nein ich kann noch nicht beurteilen wie es ist) ist einfach nur peinlich. Es ist nicht der erste Release von GOA und ja ich sehe es als Release an, da es Leute gibt die es als Extra verkauft bekommen haben an der Beta teilzunehmen und nicht auf die Registrierung zu warten, die wegen Schussligkeit vorher nicht ausgiebig getestet wurde. Ach ne halt. Laut Sternentaler wussten sie ja das da ein Flaschenhals ist.

Na ich für meinen teil werde es auf meine Liste setzen mit Sachen die ich nicht mehr Machen werde. Irgendwann werde ich es lernen Spiele nicht mehr zum Release zu kaufen.

Ach so ich bin keiner der die ganze Zeit drauf wartet das es läuft. Gestern 2 mal versucht 8:15 und 20:15 beide male kamen Fehler. Heute morgen ging ja gar nichts und jetzt warte ich seit 19Uhr auf eine Mail. Ich werde mich weiter auf das Spiel freuen und hoffen das sie es bis zum Vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg hinbekommen, da hab ich durch Zufall (wirklich) frei. Die anderen Wochenenden und Wochen ist lange Arbeiten angesagt...


----------



## Refuge (8. September 2008)

dat war nen klatter fehlstart und das wohl nur in der eu und wehe es kommt jetzt wieder einer mit das is nur die beta bla bla^^

Leute rafft es mal das is ne verarsche beta was willen die bitte bis zum 18.9. noch machen? die cd sind gepresst udn auf dem weg in die läden udn jetzt machen die ne beta in der nix geht keine 10tage vor dem verkauf sagt mal das glaubt doch keiner im ernst mit das is nur die beta da darf das schief gehen?

das war der problauf vor dem großen knall zum verkauf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beta heißt testen rausfinden alles was sie jetzt noch rausfinden wollen ist ob euch das spiel gefällt und den einen oder andern noch dazu bringen über die "beta" sich doch das spiel zu kaufen mehr nicht... vergesst mal den schrott von wegen testen ob alles klappt wie bei wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im klartext tierisch versagt!

sollten aufpassen das sie net enden die aoc


----------



## Polymachaeroplagides (8. September 2008)

etwas positives hat die ganze sache ja schlimmer kann es net mehr werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel (8. September 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Ich würde das sehr wohl als Fehlstart sehen.
> Nicht für das Spiel, aber für Goa. Sie haben aus den ganzen Jahren, in denen Sie DaoC gehostet haben rein gar nichts gelernt.
> 
> Warum man sich, trotz der häufigen Probleme mit DaoC, erneut für Goa als Hoster entschieden hat ist mir eh ein Rätsel. Aber warscheinlich ist es die übliche Begrüngung, "Das war schon immer so".
> ...



Ich spiel schon seit beginn DAOC und Goa ist wirklich bestrebt eine tolle plattform für tausende zu schaffen
Leute habt ihr schon mal ein netzwerk mit 2 pc aufgebaut? den einen oder anderen viel es verdammt schwer eine verbindung zu schaffen 
wenn aber das gleiche auf über zig -tausend pc´s laufen soll - vorallem im bereich datenbank und audentifizierung so muss ich sagen hat goa was grosses geleistet. aber nicht nur die anmeldung sondern auch das x leute in echtzeit auf server zugreifen können so dass ein spiel spielbar ist -
zieht euch das mal durch den kopf und ihr werdet mir beipflichten  müssen
meckern ist sehr lecht das kann jeder idiot aber verständnis zeigen für die grossartige leistung das 50.000 user und mehr gleichzeitig spielen können, nicht zu vergessen die backups usw - das ist spitzenmässig !!! und wenn dann mal eine beta kommt die nicht gleich so läuft dann muss man eben auch sagen, das es eben eine beta ist um zu testen bis sie für alle scharf gemacht wird und dann kasssiert man


----------



## !Jo (8. September 2008)

echter Fehlstart *von GoA*

dachte ich nehme an einer WAR Open Beta und nicht dem Beta Test der GoA-Accountverwaltung für WAR teil. -.-

nojo werd ich dann hoffentlich morgen mit 2 Tagen Verspätung mal probieren können.


----------



## Nofel (8. September 2008)

@Refuge


Danke das denke ich mir schon den ganzen Tag. Für eine Richtige Beta ist 10 Tage vor Release keine Zeit mehr. Man wird es sehen ich hoffe nur noch das es zum Vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg klappt. Bis dahin werde ich weiterhin, "Ich hab es euch allen gesagt" und "Typisch GOA" vor mich her brabbeln und an die guten alten Zeiten zurück denken wo in Betas zumindest so viele Leute drin waren das die Spieleserver abgeschmiert sind.

@wuschel

Wir verbinden gerade 12000 PC's (linux, windows und Mac's) führen 32 unterschiedliche ERP System zusammen. Bauen Weltweit neue Virtuelle Netze auf. Ja ich weiß was dazu gehört und ich kann es nicht verstehen wie so etwas Simples nicht Funktionieren kann oder wie man das erst jetzt merken kann, wir stehen sehr unter Zeitdruck aber bei uns wird alles Doppelt und dreifach getestet.
Ach ja und für das Spiel ist nicht GOA verantwortlich sondern Mytic und die werden auch sagen wie die Server auszusehen haben.


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> Ich spiel schon seit beginn DAOC und Goa ist wirklich bestrebt eine tolle plattform für tausende zu schaffen
> Leute habt ihr schon mal ein netzwerk mit 2 pc aufgebaut? den einen oder anderen viel es verdammt schwer eine verbindung zu schaffen
> wenn aber das gleiche auf über zig -tausend pc´s laufen soll - vorallem im bereich datenbank und audentifizierung so muss ich sagen hat goa was grosses geleistet. aber nicht nur die anmeldung sondern auch das x leute in echtzeit auf server zugreifen können so dass ein spiel spielbar ist -
> zieht euch das mal durch den kopf und ihr werdet mir beipflichten  müssen
> meckern ist sehr lecht das kann jeder idiot aber verständnis zeigen für die grossartige leistung das 50.000 user und mehr gleichzeitig spielen können, nicht zu vergessen die backups usw - das ist spitzenmässig !!! und wenn dann mal eine beta kommt die nicht gleich so läuft dann muss man eben auch sagen, das es eben eine beta ist um zu testen bis sie für alle scharf gemacht wird und dann kasssiert man



Ironie ?


----------



## Refuge (8. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> Ich spiel schon seit beginn DAOC und Goa ist wirklich bestrebt eine tolle plattform für tausende zu schaffen
> Leute habt ihr schon mal ein netzwerk mit 2 pc aufgebaut? den einen oder anderen viel es verdammt schwer eine verbindung zu schaffen
> wenn aber das gleiche auf über zig -tausend pc´s laufen soll - vorallem im bereich datenbank und audentifizierung so muss ich sagen hat goa was grosses geleistet. aber nicht nur die anmeldung sondern auch das x leute in echtzeit auf server zugreifen können so dass ein spiel spielbar ist -
> zieht euch das mal durch den kopf und ihr werdet mir beipflichten  müssen
> meckern ist sehr lecht das kann jeder idiot aber verständnis zeigen für die grossartige leistung das 50.000 user und mehr gleichzeitig spielen können, nicht zu vergessen die backups usw - das ist spitzenmässig !!! und wenn dann mal eine beta kommt die nicht gleich so läuft dann muss man eben auch sagen, das es eben eine beta ist um zu testen bis sie für alle scharf gemacht wird und dann kasssiert man




schön und gut aber mal im ernst wiso schaffen die us leute das mit genauso vielen leuten einwandfrei nur goa nicht? wenn sie doch so viel erfahrung etc haben? sie hattenjahre sich vorzubereiten und die selben möglichkeiten wie die us leute und dennoch haben sie es vermasselt!
das kann man ncih tmit einem mach mal 2 pcs klar vergleichen die werden bezahlt dafür udn haben die besten leute bei sich und gebracht hat es nicht außer das viel leute sehr sauer sind!

wobei auch ganz klar das problem is das man keinen direkten ansprechpartner hat bei der seite von war! KEIN Forum keiner von denen muss sich direkter kritik stellen. 80% der posts wären dannbei denen im forum und nicht hier...


----------



## wuschel (8. September 2008)

Refuge schrieb:


> dat war nen klatter fehlstart und das wohl nur in der eu und wehe es kommt jetzt wieder einer mit das is nur die beta bla bla^^
> 
> Leute rafft es mal das is ne verarsche beta was willen die bitte bis zum 18.9. noch machen? die cd sind gepresst udn auf dem weg in die läden udn jetzt machen die ne beta in der nix geht keine 10tage vor dem verkauf sagt mal das glaubt doch keiner im ernst mit das is nur die beta da darf das schief gehen?
> 
> ...




auch dir muss ich sagen refuge du verstehst garnichts - beta heisst testen und hat nichts mit den client zutun die du im laden kaufen kannst
es geht um das system auf das du zusteuerst und da bedarf es einfach noch etwas feinarbeit - feinarbeit im organisatorischen ablauf der serverfarmen

jedes hotel macht einen probelauf wenn es eröffnet und läd sich gäste zur übernachtung ein 

ich versteh das du frustriert bist und spielen möchtest dann warte einfach noch bis dato und kauf dir das game im endstadium und selbst da werden fehler entfernt 
zur info windows xp hatte zig-tausend fehler als es verkauft wurde :-))))


----------



## Refuge (8. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> auch dir muss ich sagen refuge du verstehst garnichts - beta heisst testen und hat nichts mit den client zutun die du im laden kaufen kannst
> es geht um das system auf das du zusteuerst und da bedarf es einfach noch etwas feinarbeit - feinarbeit im organisatorischen ablauf der serverfarmen
> 
> jedes hotel macht einen probelauf wenn es eröffnet und läd sich gäste zur übernachtung ein
> ...




es wäre ne beta wenn sie mehr testen würden als ihren login und accserver ^^


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (8. September 2008)

nu kommt leute
Open betas sind immer als Stresstest gedacht, lieber geht jetzt alles schief als zum headstart.


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> auch dir muss ich sagen refuge du verstehst garnichts - beta heisst testen und hat nichts mit den client zutun die du im laden kaufen kannst
> es geht um das system auf das du zusteuerst und da bedarf es einfach noch etwas feinarbeit - feinarbeit im organisatorischen ablauf der serverfarmen
> 
> jedes hotel macht einen probelauf wenn es eröffnet und läd sich gäste zur übernachtung ein
> ...




Genau deswegen ist der Mythic Chef auch so sauer, das er den halben Sonntag damit verbringt die GOA Chefin wenigstens zu ner öffentlichen Entschuldigung zu nötigen.


----------



## airace (8. September 2008)

mhh GOA hat es Verbockt mehr will ich nicht sagen aber ich hab auch keine lust mich darüber aufzuregen erst wenn ich monatlich zahle und dan so ein scheis kommt werde ich wütend...


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

LiZaRd schrieb:


> nu kommt leute
> Open betas sind immer als Stresstest gedacht, lieber geht jetzt alles schief als zum headstart.




Da die Key Eingabe derzeit über einen Workarround betrieben wird, ist der Test fehlgeschlagen und es gibt keine Gelegenheit ihn vor dem Headstart zu wiederholen. Fazit beim Headstart kann das selbe passieren oder sie nutzen den derzeitigen Workarround wo es 4-x Stunden dauert einen Account zu aktivieren. Accounterstellen geht bisher gar nicht.
Bei uns würden einige Köpfe rollen wenn hier sowas passieren würde.


----------



## Patte354 (8. September 2008)

Ich finde ihr solltet etwas unterscheiden denn das größte Problem das GOA hat ist schließlich nicht die Beta (das Spiel an sich) sondern die Registrierungsdatenbank sprich die Hompage ... ich würde sagen des ist ein klassischer fehler ... man will mit den Spiel in der Beta überzeugen da ja viele leute ihren Kauf davon abhänig machen. Vergisst jedoch das auch die Hompage ein sehr wichtiger Teil eines jeden onlinespiels ist. 
Leider müssen Sie nun schmerzhaft feststellen das sieh ihre anstrengungen evtl. nicht gut eingeteil haben ^^ 

tja ... 200.000 Keys für 5 Server dazu fällt mir nur eins ein "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" 

Trotz der Probleme die es momentan gibt, finde ich das man sich nicht sosehr darüber Aufregen sollte, es ist eine Beta seit froh das überhaupt eine zur verfügung gestellt wird. 


... wenn die Generalprobe richtig schief läuft wird die Hauptaufführung um so besser.


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

Patte354 schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr solltet etwas unterscheiden denn das größte Problem das GOA hat ist schließlich nicht die Beta (das Spiel an sich) sondern die Registrierungsdatenbank sprich die Hompage ... ich würde sagen des ist ein klassischer fehler ... man will mit den Spiel in der Beta überzeugen da ja viele leute ihren Kauf davon abhänig machen. Vergisst jedoch das auch die Hompage ein sehr wichtiger Teil eines jeden onlinespiels ist.
> Leider müssen Sie nun schmerzhaft feststellen das sieh ihre anstrengungen evtl. nicht gut eingeteil haben ^^
> 
> tja ... 200.000 Keys für 5 Server dazu fällt mir nur eins ein "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"
> ...



Problematisch an der Sache ist nur das GOA diesen fehler schon x mal gemacht und offensichtlich lernresistent ist. Vermutlich ist der Verantwortliche für die Accountverwaltung der Lover der Chefin oder sowas zumindest kann man Aufgrund der bisherigen Erfahrungen keine andere Qualifikation bei ihm vermuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (8. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> auch dir muss ich sagen refuge du verstehst garnichts - beta heisst testen und hat nichts mit den client zutun die du im laden kaufen kannst
> es geht um das system auf das du zusteuerst und da bedarf es einfach noch etwas feinarbeit - feinarbeit im organisatorischen ablauf der serverfarmen
> 
> jedes hotel macht einen probelauf wenn es eröffnet und läd sich gäste zur übernachtung ein
> ...



Genau das wäre wie wenn das Ritz Carlton einladen würde und dann einfach die Tür nicht aufmachen würde. In das Hotel würde nach so einem Debakel keiner mehr gehen.

Windows XP konnte aber schon in der Beta installiert werden und lief da. 10 Tage vor der Veröffentlichung lief die Beta auf 90% des System fast ohne Fehler. Die Fehler die aufgetreten sind waren Fehler von Software oder Treibern.

Sorry aber wuschel du verstehst leider gar nichts und hast anscheinend von größeren Projekten keinen Plan.

ach noch was. Mir wurde die Open Beta als teil der CE verkauft. Daher dürfen sich einige Leute schon aufregen. Ob man sich darüber jetzt aufregen kann oder nicht ist was anderes, aber es ist ein Leistungsmerkmal mit dem geworben wurde.
Also ich finde die Leistung von Mytic großartig aber das was GOA zu tun hat wird so Weltweit von tausenden Rechenzentren täglich gemacht, teilweise in noch gößeren Maßstab und dort klappt es meist ohne Probleme...


----------



## wuschel (8. September 2008)

zum allgemeinen verständnis:

es gibt host - serverfarmen und clients
jedes system ist unterschiedlich - so kann zb. keine ausführbare datei sprich exe auf den host betrieben werden 
ein host arbeitet mit transaktionen auf einer art partition - die daten banken befinden sich kreuz und quer auf diesen system und man kann nicht ohne weiteres auf den host zugreifen so wie ihr es gewohnt seit auf einen server oder anderen client - man muss das protokoll kapseln und mit entsprechender software wie sna oder mqsieres zum host schaffen. es werden diese packete noch mit sicherheitsmassnahmen ummantelt damit kein aussenstehender zugreifen kan oder darf. 

die serverfarmen bieten lediglich eine zwischenstation um die anforderungen von client und host zu erfüllen. sie sind aber auch gleichzeitig die resourssen (die liefernaten) 
was die hp angeht so ist die hp nichts anderes wie eine aktive maske die mit daten aus anderen systemen gefüllt werden

der ganze techn. ablauf ist äusserst schwierig ein kleiner fehler kann das ganze system flachlegen 

zum anderen geht es hier um geld um sehr viel geld und jeder tag wo das system nicht läuft wird verlust gemacht - denn irgendwie müssen die entwickler auch bezahlt werden - so macht man kompromisse und gibt ein system frei das aber noch zig fehler in sich hat. 
dann kommt der zeitdruck dazu - die werbung - medien usw 
also einfach mal abwarten das wird alles noch - ich freu mich wenn ich mich mal einloggen darf und das game mal anspielen - die account werden eh nach beta wieder auf null gesetzt und man muss sich neu registrieren bzw key eingabe - somit ist es doch egal wann es los geht


----------



## wuschel (8. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Genau das wäre wie wenn das Ritz Carlton einladen würde und dann einfach die Tür nicht aufmachen würde. In das Hotel würde nach so einem Debakel keiner mehr gehen.
> 
> Windows XP konnte aber schon in der Beta installiert werden und lief da. 10 Tage vor der Veröffentlichung lief die Beta auf 90% des System fast ohne Fehler. Die Fehler die aufgetreten sind waren Fehler von Software oder Treibern.
> 
> ...



@nofel
da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen- ich bin bei einigen grossprojekten dabei gewesen als teilprojektleiter zb fusion hypo vereinsbank 25.000 clients, 1900 server und 220.000 update-einheiten so wie leitung von 100 teams in ganz europa:-) das war europas grösstes netzwerk aber da sind noch mehr referenzen lad dich gerne auf meine hp ein - kannst nachlesen - somit weiss ich wohl was sache ist aber jedes netz ist anders und läst sich nicht gleich setzen


----------



## Nofel (8. September 2008)

Natürlich wird es, wäre Fatal wenn nicht. Allerdings hapert es gerade an dem teil was man ohne große Probleme im vorfehlt hätte testen können. Wie gesagt ich finde die Leistung einfach nur schlecht. Irgendwer hat da einen RIESEN Fehler gemacht. In dem Sinne gut Nacht, ich werde mich morgen erst mal mit meinen Problemen beschäftigen und dann mal sehen ob bis morgen Abend ein paar Vorschritte gemacht worden sind. Außerdem kann ich mich morgen noch was mit unseren Programmierern drüber lustig machen, die warten auch noch.

@wuschel
Aber bei einem Projekt der Größe darf doch kein Fehler passieren. Wenn ich denke das ich einen Standort ans MPLS anschließe und die Checkpoint ist falsch konfiguriert oder Namen sind doppelt oder die können 1 Tag wegen einem Netzwerkfehler nicht arbeiten. Ich glaube ich hätte die längste Zeit meinen Job gehabt. Na ja ich hab noch Zeit etwas ruhiger zu werden. Aber ich kann so einen Fehler einfach nicht verstehen.

aber am schlimmsten finde ich noch immer solche Floskeln 
"Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden."

Ach noch was. Ich finde sie haben sich den Patzer an der schlimmsten stelle geleistet. Der erste Eindruck ist dahin. Ist wie eine Verpackung die scheiße aussieht. Jeder der unentschlossen war wird jetzt eher zu einem anderen Produkt greifen...

Nacht.


----------



## LunaHexe (9. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck ist dahin. Ist wie eine Verpackung die scheiße aussieht. Jeder der unentschlossen war wird jetzt eher zu einem anderen Produkt greifen...


You never get a second chance to make a first impression 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wahr wie wahr - andererseits gibt es derzeit kein anderes Produkt in der Pipeline wenn man einmal das Addon zu LotRO außen vor läßt. Der Rest kommt erst 2009. Aber die Frage bleibt wie gut GOA einen Serverbetrieb mit 200.000 Spielern aufrecht erhaten kann wenn er Start der beta so übel verläuft.

Aus meiner Erinnerung ist das jetzt schon schlimmer als der early access von Vanguard. (GOA-only, USA läuft alles ok)

Luna


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> You never get a second chance to make a first impression
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Gääääähn* Wie ich bei solchen Meldungen nur müde grinsen kann ... Diejenigen von euch, die jetzt am lautesten heulen, sind die ersten, die im Laden stehen und "WAAAAAAAAGH!" schreien ^^ Eure Bashs sind somit geheuchelt und lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff73 (9. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Gääääähn* Wie ich bei solchen Meldungen nur müde grinsen kann ... Diejenigen von euch, die jetzt am lautesten heulen, sind die ersten, die im Laden stehen und "WAAAAAAAAGH!" schreien ^^ Eure Bashs sind somit geheuchelt und lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es genauso lächerlich, wie ständig versucht wird das Chaos runterzuspielen von denen, die schon fest im W.A.R. Universum integriert sind.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, eure kostenlose Promotion für W.A.R. ist ausgezeichnet, ich lese hier gerne eure Berichte aus der Closed Beta aber es gibt auch die andere Seite.

Wir wissen alle das es ein Stresstest ist, nichts destotrotz wollen viele an der Beta teilnehmen und sind damit potenzielle Kunden für W.A.R. Sicher ist die Art und Weise wie hier gepostet wird nicht Diskussionswürdig aber es gibt doch sehr gut ein Bild über die Enttäuschung wieder, die die Tester erfahren haben in den letzten 2 Tagen und kostruktive Kritik dazu ist bei dem momentanen Zustand überhaupt nicht möglich.

Jeder der sich auf den 18.09. freut wird sich seine Gedanken machen wie in nur ~einer Woche diese ganzen Probleme aus der Welt geschafft werden sollen und jeder hat auch das Recht dadrauf.

Und noch mal. Dies sind alles potenzielle Kunden und GOA hat die Chance diese zu gewinnen um das Spiel erfolgreich am Markt zu platzieren.


----------

